# Am i eating clean or dirty? (bulking)



## DannyGson (May 16, 2013)

I'm 16 years old 5ft 6 and 105 pounds. I'm trying to put on a good 20-30 pounds in a year of lean muscle, I'm relatively new to the whole body building but i know quite a bit about nutrition.

My current day of eating went like this.

Breakfast

- 40g oats

- 100g blue berries

- 3 egg whites (one yolk)

- 200ml semi skim milk

- cinnamon

(390Calories / 42c / 27p / 11f)

Meal 2

- Two slices wholemeal bread

- 2 turkey sausages

- salsa

(282 calories / 37c / 27p / 8f)

Lunch

- 100g chicken breast

- can of tuna

- 20g cheese

- wholemeal wrap

- salsa

(459 calories / 19c / 68p / 13f)

Meal 3 (smoothie)

- 100g banana

- 200ml semi skim milk

- 50g ff greek yogurt

(216 calories / 36c / 12p / 3f)

Meal 4

- 100g greek ff yogurt

- 50g ff cottage cheese

- sugar free jello

- hersheys cocoa (unsweetened)

(120 calories / 6c / 26p / 0f)

Dinner

- 150g chicken breast

- 1tsp olive oil

- 50g wholewheat pasta

- 1/2 can chopped tomato's

- 100g mixed veg

- half onion

(507 calories / 47c / 57p / 9f)

Supper

- 80ml egg whites

- 20g oats

- 50ml semi skim milk

- 100ml Unsweetened almond milk

(156 calories / 14c / 14p / 4f)

TOTAL DAY MACRO'S

2153 Calories

204g Carbs

49g Fat

215g Protein

Is this good for me? any advice? Is my superfast oats in the morning bad due to High GI and insulin spike?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

2153 calories isnt exactly bulking mate.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

At 105 pounds i wouldn't worry too much mate. Eat tons, lift heavy consistantly and you should soon see results.


----------



## DannyGson (May 16, 2013)

it is considering My bmr is 1466, tdee is 1800, tef is 150-200 = 200-250 surplus most days (sometimes more)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

At 16 years old, and 105lb's I think you're over-complicating this far too much.

Eat more, train more, and go and have sex with loads of girls, thats what I did when I was 16.

P.s 210g protein is uneccessary.


----------



## DannyGson (May 16, 2013)

why is 210g uneccessary? it fits 40/40/20 and that's a great macro?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Keep it simple, lots of meat and heavy weights.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

your still growing naurally pal... well done on being dedicated enough at your age to even work all your macros out... when i was 16 if someone said macro to me id have no idea what they are talking about! but just eat loads... train hard...and youl see great gains regardless!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

DannyGson said:


> why is 210g uneccessary? it fits 40/40/20 and that's a great macro?


Because it's how much I have to maintain my muscle and I'm slightly bigger than you, and have been training slightly longer. You're wasting money, carbs are cheaper.

And basing your macros on percentages isn't a great idea either.

I made both these mistakes in my early days of understanding nutrition, so I'm trying to help you out.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

far to much thinking for been 16, L11 has it down to a tea, eat sleep sex, lift. just eat alot and dont over train


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

As everybody above has said, eat more, train hard. what you have listed as a diet it pretty good in my opinion, just eat more food like that.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

What's your water/fluid intake mate other than milk? Also at 16 I would ease up abut and not be so stricked on urself your still young and have plenty of grown yet just eat a lot mate not necessarily crap ie lots of chocolate etc but as said more meat, oats,pasta,rice and your gain nice and steady


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is good to see buddy, no one and i mean no one can tell you what is right or wrong as far as if this diet will work for you as they do not know you.....

the best advice i can give is start the diet and track your changes/results then alter the diet as needed to continue with the gains....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

First of all, well done on making that diet at 16, 2200kcals is a good place to start.

Like has been said above, you don't need that much protein, anything from 100-150g's a day will be more than enough for you, instead, up your fats slightly and your carbs, it will give you more energy.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

As has been said just keep consistent with your eating and working out but I'd say aim for a 500 calorie surplus


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good to go mate

As Pscarb said track your results and change diet accordingly


----------



## DannyGson (May 16, 2013)

could you help me replace somethings on this diet to lower my protein and increase my fats and carbs? thanks!


----------



## JT25 (Jun 10, 2013)

Your 16. Presuming you are in good health, eat everything all the time, play every sport and lift plenty of weights, your natural testosterone will see you through the next 3-4 years. I say come back and think about this when your 20 if nothing has changed but I doubt that will be the case. The body will start to naturally 'fill out' as you get older. Enjoy your life basically.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I don't get it when people are saying 'your 16, don't worry about your diet, just eat loads'. Fair enough it would work but maybe and more likely get more gains from having a fairly clean diet. Also gets him into routine for when he's older, can teach himself ways to do things.

But I do agree, lower the protein a bit, more fats and a little more carbs.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dan0725 said:


> I don't get it when people are saying 'your 16, don't worry about your diet, just eat loads'. Fair enough it would work but maybe and more likely get more gains from having a fairly clean diet. Also gets him into routine for when he's older, can teach himself ways to do things.
> 
> But I do agree, lower the protein a bit, more fats and a little more carbs.


We're not saying dont worry, we're saying dont be anal.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like you've really thought it through.

What are your goals, just to get bigger, to compete, have fun?

I do think its a little odd the responses you've had so far. Normally we get 16 year olds on living off McDonald's and ice cream wanting to know how to run their first cycle. They get told not to and to "nail they're diet and training until they're 21" advice I agree with.

No we get a 16 year old doing exactly that and he gets told just to eat loads and train.

I think it's brilliant you've worked your diet and macros out like this. Stick with it and monitor your growth, it should be brilliant, if you're not growing fast enough to hit your goals and another 500 calories a day.

If you can afford the protein I wouldn't change a thing.

One thing I don't think you've accounted for in your calorie allowance;

How much height and frame growth gave you got left, how tall is your dad, or an older brother, don't forget you need to fuel all the bone and extra body mass that will come with that over the next few years too. And just because you're gaining weight maybe down to that as much as muscle growth? I grew 3" plus between 16&19, that's a lot of weight and calories without any muscle mass increase that you want too!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kimball said:


> If you can afford the protein I wouldn't change a thing.


For what purpose? That's as much protein as I have and I've probably got twice the muscle mass.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

DannyGson said:


> I'm 16 years old 5ft 6 and 105 pounds. I'm trying to put on a good 20-30 pounds in a year of lean muscle, I'm relatively new to the whole body building but i know quite a bit about nutrition.
> 
> My current day of eating went like this.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, if you keep this level of commitment we will see you on the stage or in the mags soon enough....well done bud....keep at it and don't anyone put you off


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This is the kind of post we like from our new posters, good work, you'll do well 

Have some rep


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

i agree with some of the above posts , this young man needs a pat on the back for making such an effort , as said track your progress and add as you grow so you dont get a deficit anywhere. :thumbup1:

have some reps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

L11 said:


> For what purpose? That's as much protein as I have and I've probably got twice the muscle mass.


so by this your assuming he has your genetics then??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great place to start mate.

:thumbup1: on making such an effort to get diet nailed.

If you don't grow on that up the carbs/fats a bit & work it from their

Plenty of pro already but that helps you feel full so all good


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Top effort mate. I wish I was that dedicated at 16. Macros were the last thing on my mind lol.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so by this your assuming he has your genetics then??


Lol that old "genetics" chestnut again..

I'm all for saying that everyone's different, but I can't see any justification for a 16 year old person at 105lbs having the same amount of protein as someone at 165lbs who's been training for 6 or so years.. Which is why I asked..


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good work OP. Keep going, eat well train hard and you won't be able to fight the girls off with a shi**y stick.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

L11 said:


> For what purpose? That's as much protein as I have and I've probably got twice the muscle mass.


Because its a tried and tested formula and will work, how do you know what his genetics and current muscle are. What harm is it doing? It's not a bad habit to get in to.

We don't always have to disagree with something a new poster puts

I wish I'd been this organised when I started!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

It's great to see a teenager thinking of what to put in his body other than Maccy d's and other Sh!t food, well done mate this will set you up nicely for the future and get you in a routine for when your older to know what to eat.

Keep it up, I'm sure you'll see the benefits of a good diet in the mirror....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Because its a tried and tested formula and will work, how do you know what his genetics and current muscle are.


Is it? Most articles I read say between 1 and 1.5g of protein per lb (with a lot stating that 1.5g is high for non AAS users). This guy is looking at almost 2g per lb.

I don't know anything about his genetics and current muscle but at the age of 16, the quote "I'm relatively new to the whole body building" and the fact he only weighs 105lbs it safe to say there isn't going to be much mass there.. OP please correct me if I'm wrong.

The guy's asked for advice, we've all given different advice, it's up to him what he wants to do with it.. The main reason I come onto this board is to find out other people's opinions and try to understand why so I can incorporate them into my own routine/diet/philosophies.. It would be boring as f*ck and I'd never learn if we didn't disagree.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Protein should be around 2-2.5g per kg of bodyweight whether bulking or cutting and rest of cals come from fats and carbs.

I would say your protein intake should be no more than 120g. Up your carbs and fats and your onto a winner especially if your wanting to increase size then it is best to have the extra carbs.

Basic compound lifts, lift as heavy as you can and Im sure you will see the results.

People like you need a good pat on the back. 16 years and wanting to get your diet right is good dedication, wish I did it then.

Good luck


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> Is it? Most articles I read say between 1 and 1.5g of protein per lb (with a lot stating that 1.5g is high for non AAS users). This guy is looking at almost 2g per lb.
> 
> I don't know anything about his genetics and current muscle but at the age of 16, the quote "I'm relatively new to the whole body building" and the fact he only weighs 105lbs it safe to say there isn't going to be much mass there.. OP please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> The guy's asked for advice, we've all given different advice, it's up to him what he wants to do with it.. The main reason I come onto this board is to find out other people's opinions and try to understand why so I can incorporate them into my own routine/diet/philosophies.. It would be boring as f*ck and I'd never learn if we didn't disagree.


The only negative about that much protein would be, if he didn't need it, it would end up as expensive ****. It's not a great deal of protein for the body to process, so is unlikely to cause any health issues imo. Obviously carbs and fats are cheaper, but if budget isn't an issue, i don't see a whole lot wrong with it. He could well get away with dropping the protein down a wee bit, and increasing both carbs and fats (and overall calorie expenditure) but that said, i don't see a great deal wrong with it.

OP, excellent work in coming up with the diet. I know people older than me who ask me to write them up a diet because they're too lazy to do it themselves. From now on i'm going to refer them to this thread so they can see a 16 year old with more will then them. Reps buddy.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> it would end up as expensive ****.


Exactly. I can barely afford that much so I'm trying to help someone else not waste their money!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

L11 said:


> Lol that old "genetics" chestnut again..
> 
> I'm all for saying that everyone's different, but I can't see any justification for a 16 year old person at 105lbs having the same amount of protein as someone at 165lbs who's been training for 6 or so years.. Which is why I asked..


Ha Ha yea because genetics have no role in anything spoken like someone with good Genetics


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> Exactly. I can barely afford that much so I'm trying to help someone else not waste their money!


Thats fair enough. Cost of protein is what's messing my diet up aswell in all fairness.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Ha Ha yea because genetics have no role in anything spoken like someone with good Genetics


 :cursing: I give up.

I don't train, it's genetics.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is good to see buddy, no one and i mean no one can tell you what is right or wrong as far as if this diet will work for you as they do not know you.....
> 
> the best advice i can give is start the diet and track your changes/results then alter the diet as needed to continue with the gains....


Exactly that. How on earth people can tell this person its not enough or the protein is too high isbeyond me. They know nothing about him, only his bodyweight and age.

Keep with it mate and make alterations as and when needed. Its very refreshing to see a 16 year old having this much strcutre and being as serious as you are. Well done! I hope you reach all your goals. .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

L11 said:


> :cursing: I give up.
> 
> I don't train, it's genetics.


yea thats it this is exactly what i meant........


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

L11 said:


> Because it's how much I have to maintain my muscle and I'm slightly bigger than you, and have been training slightly longer. You're wasting money, carbs are cheaper.
> 
> And basing your macros on percentages isn't a great idea either.
> 
> I made both these mistakes in my early days of understanding nutrition, so I'm trying to help you out.


L11 - you say basing your macros on percentages isn't great - what's the alternative?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

davidmackay said:


> L11 - you say basing your macros on percentages isn't great - what's the alternative?


Aim for (or just over)

Protein 1g/lb

Fat 0.5g/lb

Then just make up the rest with carbs


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

davidmackay said:


> L11 - you say basing your macros on percentages isn't great - what's the alternative?


Working out a protein requirement for your amount of muscle, working out how much fat you need to stay healthy, and filling the rest with whatever..

My protein amount doesn't change that much whether i'm cutting or maintaining or bulking, but my calories do. So basing my protein requirements on a percentage of my total calories wouldnt work for me.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys - really useful, as this will save me a couple of quid


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

if you want to go down that approach then this will work it all out for you:

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly that. How on earth people can tell this person its not enough or the protein is too high isbeyond me. They know nothing about him, only his bodyweight and age.
> 
> Keep with it mate and make alterations as and when needed. Its very refreshing to see a 16 year old having this much strcutre and being as serious as you are. Well done! I hope you reach all your goals. .


^^ I think this is @Pscarbs point, not that. @L11 has amazing genetics and doesn't need to try lol

U r too touchy about it m8, accept it as a compliment lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ^^ I think this is @Pscarbs point, not that. @L11 has amazing genetics and doesn't need to try lol
> 
> U r too touchy about it m8, accept it as a compliment lol


touchy? take what as a compliment? Im lost mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> touchy? take what as a compliment? Im lost mate.


Not u lol, l11 and this genetics thing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I quoted u to show what I think pscarb was implying


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I quoted u to show what I think pscarb was implying


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol. I thought you meant i was being touchy about it lol I follow now. sorry its been a looooooooooooong stressful day at work.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Not u lol, l11 and this genetics thing


How the f*ck is it a compliment when I train hard 6 days a week and watch my diet to the letter 6 days out of 7?

It's a p*sstake to be honest.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> How the f*ck is it a compliment when I train hard 6 days a week and watch my diet to the letter 6 days out of 7?
> 
> It's a p*sstake to be honest.


You should be laughing it off knowing you look better than most of us in here man...sekkle ur erbs n ease up unuh self bruda


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> How the f*ck is it a compliment when I train hard 6 days a week and watch my diet to the letter 6 days out of 7?
> 
> It's a p*sstake to be honest.


U got the angry gene it seems lol.

I jest of course, but good genetics could mean decent muscle shape etc.

not necessarily, he could get huge by looking at a weight lol

Chill out reg!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> How the f*ck is it a compliment when I train hard 6 days a week and watch my diet to the letter 6 days out of 7?
> 
> It's a p*sstake to be honest.


Easy nuh man it wasn't a bad minded comment unu Mus stop denyin your genetics cos they ain't bad the hard graft is a given


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> How the f*ck is it a compliment when I train hard 6 days a week and watch my diet to the letter 6 days out of 7?
> 
> It's a p*sstake to be honest.


I wish I had good genetics like you

:tt2:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You should be laughing it off knowing you look better than most of us in here man...sekkle ur erbs n ease up unuh self bruda


Yea but I feel a bit sorry for half the people on here, they will never get where they want because they're too quick to blame their "genetics" on why I look better than them.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

L11 said:


> Yea but I feel a bit sorry for half the people on here, they will never get where they want because they're too quick to blame their "genetics" on why I look better than them.


Don't think I'd swap the look for the anger and ego


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yea but I feel a bit sorry for half the people on here, they will never get where they want because they're too quick to blame their "genetics" on why I look better than them.


Listen ****** u look like a bag of sh!te and have the genetics of a gnat... Better?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yea but I feel a bit sorry for half the people on here, they will never get where they want because they're too quick to blame their "genetics" on why I look better than them.


I wouldnt even feel sorry man, you know its in ******* genes ( @Breda will back me on it) to get boasty with anything they've got over next man, you need to start exercising your right to be boasty with it!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I wouldnt even feel sorry man, you know its in ******* genes ( @Breda will back me on it) to get boasty with anything they've got over next man, you need to start exercising your right to be boasty with it!!


Yea man big up yourself and laud it over next man at any given occasion the throw the humble one "my genetics ain't that good" in there from time to time and get more praise.... Don't it salty?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yea man big up yourself and laud it over next man at any given occasion the throw the humble one "my genetics ain't that good" in there from time to time and get more praise.... Don't it salty?


tell him star :lol:

ever seen dem plus size sistren back a yard ina di dance in pum pum shorts and still boasty man


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> ^^ I think this is @Pscarbs point, not that. @L11 has amazing genetics and doesn't need to try lol
> 
> U r too touchy about it m8, accept it as a compliment lol


yes exactly


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm 16 too and weighing at 70kg ( isn't much ) but your light weight!! I'd just clean/dirty bulk tbh and then cut.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dublin said:


> Would you not factor in that the OP is trying to build muscle so he will need protein over maintenance to grow? Also he is young and not fully developed so his growth requirements would be even more to add mass.


Of course, but assuming the average mass of a 16 year old, I'd argue you could maintain muscle on 140g of protein (and that's wildly over-estimating).. DO you think increasing it by 50% would be a good idea?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> I'm 16 too and weighing at 70kg ( isn't much ) but your light weight!! I'd just clean/dirty bulk tbh and then cut.


Id recommend focusing on the receiving rather the giving of advice sunshine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Id recommend focusing on the receiving rather the giving of advice sunshine


Spoken like truly patronising old man  good work lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Spoken like truly patronising old man  good work lol


Once you hit you 30s it's compulsory to call teenagers sunshine. It's like......the lae


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

lol 'supper'


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I like the diet, macros and set up.

Good work.

How anyone can guess what his body needs, in terms of Fats pro and carbs, is beyond me. 200g pro is too much ???? Well what is enough...100g...150g....175g....id prefer just to hit a nice figure and see, rather than sell myself short.

He has a really sound diet there...monitor weekly via mirror and scales, and tweak from there.


----------



## chris_uk (Apr 18, 2013)

Basically bud, we are all just jealous!!!

At 16 you can pretty much do and eat what you want without the consequences you get when you're in your 20's.

I wish looking back I would have known that stuff at your age as it would make a lot more sense and be easier to follow now!

To summarise the best advice for you so far:

Eat more (clean) + lift hard

Don't worry too much about being ridged with your diet, enjoy the good stuff while you can!(Beer and chocolate!)

Shag as many birds as you can.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The biggest advice I would tell the young athletic me. Is get strong quick.

Whilst you have recovery and healing that will get worse. Squat often. Get your big lifts up. Looking into starting strength or strong lifts

Once you can lift heavy. The rest comes easy


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking into starting strength or strong lifts


Can't believe you would give yourself such terrible advice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Can't believe you would give yourself such terrible advice


You think that's bad advice?


----------



## skinheadandy (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just starting out too, 21, 6ft 195lbs and I would say a lot of what you're eating I'm eating! Just maybe a little more and replacing the milk with soya (my preference!). I'm definitely not the wisest option to listen to - but your dedication at 16 and at your level of training will pay off! Just keep that determination mate! And like everyone had said, eat, eat, eat, lift, lift, lift, rest, rest, rest haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> You think that's bad advice?


Depending on long term goals I guess.

Wouldn't recommend those program's to many people in any case but especially not anyone with bodybuilding goals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Depending on long term goals I guess.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend those program's to many people in any case but especially not anyone with bodybuilding goals.


So you don't see the benefit of taking advantage of the time of your life where you have the greatest recovery to increase your maximum capacity for weight, intensity and frequency?

I can't think of a weight lifting or body building goal that doesn't help with


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> So you don't see the benefit of taking advantage of the time of your life where you have the greatest recovery to increase your maximum capacity for weight, intensity and frequency?
> 
> I can't think of a weight lifting or body building goal that doesn't help with


I believe in taking advantage of all those things.

Just not using unbalanced routines.

I would never tell people to stop squatting, but squatting three times a week just to get rapid gains in that exercise is no different than the guys that do bench and curls three times a week for the same reason.

The popularity of starting strength is the response of people who don't want to be identified with your typical "curl monkey" and so they let the pendulum swing in the opposite direction, which is just as bad.

There are guys who follow starting strength and rippetoe's programs religiously that have a 200kg+ squat but 15 inch arms and end up on these forums complaining about imbalances.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I believe in taking advantage of all those things.
> 
> Just not using unbalanced routines.
> 
> ...


That's my point. He could be 17 with doing 5 reps with a 120 squat, 150 deadlift, 90 bench and squat then apply that to hypertrophy.

It seems you are a little dogmatic against 5x5s


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> 2153 calories isnt exactly bulking mate.


It probably is at 5ft 6 and 105 pounds.


----------

